# Big Dog Fast Ladder Sticks in Taylor



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

hey everyone... my apologies for posting this here but I am pretty new to the site and dont have enough posts to use the classifieds. I also just realized I cant post URL's to other sites (getting post count up NOW) I have excellent feedback on Archerytalk.com but I will only sell these local because of shipping costs. These are from sportsmansguide.com (just search under treestands) I can email pictures to you if requested.









I have 2 sets of these for sale. 1 is assembled and the other is in the box. Paid just under $80 plus shipping a week ago. 
How about $68 or best offer.
Want to sell immediately!
Thanks... safe hunting this year!

734-657-6322
Josh


----------



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

$55... I just want to recoup some of the cost here. 
Josh


----------



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

The price is for both sets... would sell just one also.


----------

